

How to use interfaces in Go - grey-area
http://jordanorelli.tumblr.com/post/32665860244/how-to-use-interfaces-in-go

======
kellros
Thanks for the post, it's very informative. I believe it would bode the go
community well to publish guidelines/best practices on exposing reusable
types/interfaces for re-use. Some libraries I come across simply make it very
hard to extend minor behavior without a. modifying the library, b. copying the
code from the library and not using the library or c. requires elaborate
workarounds that requires creating a new type and passing in the old one
(composition) and re-implementing the old types' interface and simply calling
the old type to change the behavior of a single method via closures.

Perhaps I'm still very new to go, but I find the hardest part of writing go is
reusing external libraries that don't exactly do what you require.

